# 2000 chevy 6.5 diesel valve cover gaskets



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)

Had my truck in the shop for an oil leak. They said it was cooler hoses first then upon further inspection they found it was the valve cover gaskets. They quoted my betwwen 7 and 8 hundred to do the job. Does that sound right? I know there is alot of stuff in the way that they have to take off.


----------



## TKO Landscaping (Mar 18, 2007)

I dont know about the diesel engine but I just had my valve cover gaskets done the other day on one of the dumps. It was for a Chevy 7.4L Gas engine. It cost me $25 for the gaskets and my mechanic charge me $100 to change them and he even added 2qts of oil and topped off all the fluids. Hope it helps.


----------



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)

I think diesel is different because of the injectors being in the way, that's what the shop said. Anyone else have any similar situation?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I haven't had to do them yet (knock on wood) but I don't think the injectors would be in the way, the lines would. I'll look tomorrow. Sounds like a lot of coin for some valve cover gaskets.


----------



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)

Yeah it does sound like a lot. They said it was like a six hr job.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Process per ALLDATA. 

Removal Procedure 


Remove the Crankcase Depression Regulator (CDR) valve from the valve rocker arm cover. 
Remove the turbocharger from the exhaust manifold (if servicing the right valve rocker arm cover only). Refer to Turbocharger Replacement. 
Remove the lower intake manifold from the cylinder heads. Refer to Intake Manifold Replacement (Lower).

Remove the wiring harness from the right engine side of the engine if servicing the right valve rocker arm cover.

Remove the wiring harness from the left side of the engine if servicing the left valve rocker arm cover. 
Remove the oil level indicator from the engine assembly (if serving the left valve rocker cover only). Refer to Oil Level Indicator and Tube Replacement.

Important: The heat shield between the cylinder head and the turbocharger must be remove to ensure the proper clearance to remove the fuel injector lines from the fuel injector nozzles.

Remove the heat shield between the turbocharger and the valve rocker arm cover (right side only). 
Remove the fuel injector lines from the fuel injector nozzles. Refer to Injection Line(s) Replacement-6.5L-L65.

Remove the valve rocker arm cover bolts from the cylinder head.

Notice: Prying on the valve rocker arm cover may cause damage to the sealing surfaces. Use a block of wood against the side of the valve rocker arm cover and strike with a hammer in a sideways direction to shear the RTV sealant.

Remove the valve rocker arm cover from the cylinder head. 
Remove all oil and grease from the sealing surface of the cylinder head (s).
Installation Procedure 

Notice: Do not allow the RTV sealant into the valve rocker arm cover bolt holes. This may cause a "valve lock" condition, when the bolts are tightened, damaging the cylinder head casting.

Clean the sealing surface of the cylinder head. 
Clean the sealing surface of the valve rocker arm cover.
Important: Apply a 5 to 8 mm (3/16 to 5/16 inch) bead of RTV sealant to the valve rocker arm cover. The sealant should be applied such that it follows and overlaps the stepped ridge. This will distribute RTV on both the upper and lower levels of the step. When the valve rocker arm cover is fasten to the cylinder head, the RTV should flow on both the valve rocker arm cover and the cylinder sealing surfaces. The sealer must be wet to the touch when the bolts are tighten.

Apply the sealant GM P/N 12345739 to the valve rocker arm cover. 
Install the valve rocker arm cover to the cylinder head. Refer to Valve Rocker Arm Cover Installation. 
Install the fuel injection lines to the fuel injection pump and fuel injectors. Refer to Injection Line(s) Replacement-6.5L-65L. 
Install the lower intake manifold on the cylinder heads. Refer to Intake Manifold Replacement (Lower). 
Install the turbocharger on the exhaust manifold (if serving the right valve rocker arm cover only). Refer to Turbocharger Replacement. 
Install the oil level indicator to the mounting bracket (if serving the left valve rocker arm cover only). Refer to Oil Level Indicator and Tube Replacement.

Install the wiring harness to the right engine side of the engine if servicing the right valve rocker arm cover.

Install the wiring harness to the left side of the engine if servicing the left valve rocker arm cover.

Install the heat shield between the turbocharger and the valve rocker arm cover (right side only).

Install the CDR valve to the valve rocker arm cover.


----------



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)




----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I didn't even remove the turbo when I changed my injectors. I don't see how it's necessary to pull the turbo and the lower intake manifold. Of course I'm not looking at it right at the moment, but from memory it seems like the injector lines are the only things running over the valve covers. Almost seems like you could fish it between if you unhooked the turbo from the intake at the hose. I know I wouldnt pay someone that kind of money, I'd do it myself even if I had to pull the turbo. Parts can't be much.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

TKO Landscaping;1262770 said:


> I dont know about the diesel engine but I just had my valve cover gaskets done the other day on one of the dumps. It was for a Chevy 7.4L Gas engine. It cost me $25 for the gaskets and my mechanic charge me $100 to change them and he even added 2qts of oil and topped off all the fluids. Hope it helps.


Wow, that sounds high to me. I replaced the valve cover gaskets on my 98 7.4L and it wasn't that bad of a job at all. I did have to remove the throttle body but that didn't take very long.

Wayne


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

If you do have to remove all those things it is a big and time consuming job, the lower intake isn't fun.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

i would remove the lines at the injectors and bend them out of the way just like the dealer will do. if it is the turbo side you have to choose- remove lower intake and inj lines or remove turbo, ones got to go. i would really check if it is the vc leaking i dont see them leak and i do a lot of them.if it is it is probably a reman and got put together sloppy. dont fret to much over this engine,if its like most of them it will only bleed you dry and let you down it is most definately the most replaced and most junked of all the trucks we do.good luck.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I would power wash the engine and then watch to see whats leaking. The lines are very common as well as the turbo drain back tube. 
Pull the turbo and remove the lines if you do end up doing the valve cover gaskets. 
Is it the factory engine and cooler lines?


----------

